# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Inexpensive Diff puller?

## Coreyt1337

Anyone know where I can buy or rent a diff puller to replace front axle seals on a Wrangler?

Or maybe even a shop that does it cheap.

Much appreciated!

----------


## Ivoryring

Autozone, Oreilly's and I think others do 'loaner tools' - basically you put a deposit for the price of the tool, use it and return it and get your deposit back (or keep it if you like). Have you looked at these already?

----------


## Coreyt1337

No luck with them, I guess it's not a common enough tool, I did contact route 4 auto sales and they gave me a great estimate so I'm gonna have them do it, thanks!

----------


## Posimoto

My local advanced auto and autozone do not rent case spreaders. Ive removed a number of gear sets and use 2 pry bars and a piece of rubber to protect the case machined surface. That technique is used on older axles, or larger axles, the newer D30 I have removed by hand.

----------


## Scerb

Just put a rag between the pinion and ring and spin the ring.  It will pop right out.  You can get it back in if you're careful... a case spreader is normally just a time saver, not a requirement.

----------


## Mach2NH

> My local advanced auto and autozone do not rent case spreaders. Ive removed a number of gear sets and use 2 pry bars and a piece of rubber to protect the case machined surface. That technique is used on older axles, or larger axles, the newer D30 I have removed by hand.


Yup a pry bar and a block of wood is all i use.  The more miles the easier it will be.  Dont think you will ever find a case spreader for rent from a store.  Thats a tool that can damage axles if one is not careful.

----------


## FreakinJeep

> Just put a rag between the pinion and ring and spin the ring.  It will pop right out.  You can get it back in if you're careful... a case spreader is normally just a time saver, not a requirement.


I'm with this guy. Rag to get them out, dead blow hammer to get them back in. 

Case spreaders are for the 1%. Haha.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk

----------


## Mach2NH

This was also my go to method till I had a rag lock up a diff so bad one time years ago.   When the rag got into the tooth mesh and started to push the carrier out it cocked sideways just a little bit and jammed itself.   I had to really beat it back in to seat it and start over with another method.    This axle had really low miles like 40-50k so that was not helping.

----------


## Rubicon

Pry out/dead blow in has been my method in the past, but as Jared stated...spreaders do seem nice to have, if you do that sort of thing a lot.

----------


## cda

The only time I use a spreader are when I'm seating ARB's and don't want to hose the copper tube. 

x6 on the block of wood/rag, and deadblow for re-install.

----------

